# Honda accord with h22 engine swap



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Ok guys, I want to know is there any advantage of doing this swap? I mean isn't the prelude with the already h22 engine faster then the honda accord with the h22 swap?

No I have not turn to Hondas or anything it's just something I want to learn more aobut the autocar world.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AznBoiBryant said:


> Ok guys, I want to know is there any advantage of doing this swap? I mean isn't the prelude with the already h22 engine faster then the honda accord with the h22 swap?
> 
> No I have not turn to Hondas or anything it's just something I want to learn more aobut the autocar world.


'dude before u get flamed

NISSAN FORUMS!!!!!!!!!!!

go to a honda forum


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

A Honda prelude comes with 2 types of engines, F22A1 And the better engine H22a

Honda Accord with a H22 swap will be a bit fast. Better weight to power ratio over the Prelude.( I used to be a Honda guy a few years ago)


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

same here i used to be a honda/acura guy not too long ago too. Honda accord is lighter than the prelude so it should go faster with the h22. Plus one of my buddies put in a h22 into his 2000 integra gsr.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

lukeg said:


> one of my buddies put in a h22 into his 2000 integra gsr.


Now that was a dumb move :wtf:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> A Honda prelude comes with 2 types of engines, F22A1 And the better engine H22a
> 
> Honda Accord with a H22 swap will be a bit fast. Better weight to power ratio over the Prelude.( I used to be a Honda guy a few years ago)


actually, a prelude comes with 3 types of engines, you forgot the H23A. now, if your are talking USDM, you should get a H23. if you are talking JDM, go with the H22. or you could do like my friend is doing and put a JDM H22 VTECH head on a H23 block.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

(Im getting myself a crx and putting in a b18c, but that doesnt belong here  )

Thats some cool stuff though, I love hondas and them having an endless supply of engines that you can swap. They do need some kind of det though, thats one thing I give props for to nissan.


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

how is putting a h22 into a 2000 gsr a dumb move, the gsr is way lighter and quicker than a honda accord.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

lukeg said:


> how is putting a h22 into a 2000 gsr a dumb move, the gsr is way lighter and quicker than a honda accord.


 because of the b18 that was already in it. with the money he spent on the swap he could have dropped into the motor and dusted a lot of cars with it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm scratching my head on this thread... seriously... there are plenty of Honda forums..


----------

